# What does HHH titantron "Vocare Ad Regnum" mean??



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwxfFH0d9bQ

GOOGLE HAS FAILED ME - 



What exactly does it mean???







EDIT :

Ok just got the answer from yahoo answers

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...5192034AA8Kofm

seems like it means *"CALLED TO RULE" *!

fits perfectly for trips!


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

To call the kingdom?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I believe it's 'to call to the kingdom of' which doesn't really make a ton of sense.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

capat said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwxfFH0d9bQ
> 
> GOOGLE HAS FAILED ME -
> 
> ...






TRY TRANSLATING FROM *LATIN*, not Italian :


It is "To call to the kingdom of", though it could be "you are called to the kingdom" too.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that'd be Latin, not Italian. Probably why your translation went horribly wrong.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

called to rule?


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Shepard said:


> I'm pretty sure that'd be Latin, not Italian. Probably why your translation went horribly wrong.


I didnt set it to italian or anything... it was auto-detected!


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> TRY TRANSLATING FROM *LATIN*, not Italian :
> 
> 
> It is "To call to the kingdom of", though it could be "*you are called to the kingdom*" too.


This would be more accurate.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Technically it's To call to the kingdom of" but ^ sounds better.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Triple H probably doesn't even know, he just told someone to put some cool sounding Latin phrase on his tron. For all he knows it says "I fucked your wife."


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

You can't translate Latin word by word, because every phrase has several meanings.

My translation would be "called to power" or "called to rule"


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Cynic said:


> Triple H probably doesn't even know, he just told someone to put some cool sounding Latin phrase on his tron. For all he knows it says "I fucked your wife."


Well.....*DID HE??*


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Well.....*DID HE??*


haha fucking owned!! 

rep to u good sir!


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Mindblown that someone thought this was Italian not Latin.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Literally translated it's something like "called to rule". What it actually means, is more along the lines of "having a divine right to rule".

There are some other cool bits of Latin that Triple H has used. One was the translation of 'On Your Knees Dog', one was 'Bow Down To The King' IIRC.

I think the dog one was GENIBUS NITITO CANIS or something. They're all slightly botched translations but cool little touches nonetheless. WWE should do more of these smarky, easter-eggy things. Latin works well with (what's left of) the Hunter Hearst-Helmsley character too.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

"It's all about the game, and how you play it"


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Google translate gave to 'To call to the Kingdom'. Translated to English from Latin. Makes sense now he has been put in charge.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Who would of thought HHH believed in Divine right, something even us British stopped believing in a while ago


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

They are going with "Call To Power": http://www.wweshop.com/item/triple-h-call-to-power-authentic-t-shirt/carsousel1/01-14609


----------



## HelloIamRatedR (Aug 3, 2011)

Hail The King


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay gotta give props to OP for actually googling before asking and posting proof

Although italian FUCKING LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl google sometimes fails hard


----------



## toadson (Oct 2, 2007)

I would translate it as "Having Three H's". I haven't taken a class in Latin though, so take it with a grain of salt. Leave it to Triple H to have a phrase in a foreign language nobody would understand.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

Clique said:


> They are going with "Call To Power":


T shirt looks awesome!


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

"I come to bury you"


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

"Mr. massive ego"


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Cynic said:


> Triple H probably doesn't even know, he just told someone to put some cool sounding Latin phrase on his tron. For all he knows it says "I fucked your wife."


Lmao so true.


----------



## madd_dawg (Aug 18, 2011)

i heard it can mean 'on your knees dog'


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

madd_dawg said:


> i heard it can mean 'on your knees dog'


No that was during the king of kings gimmick - genibus nitito canus!


this is new gimmick , corporate game.

It is indeed "called to Rule/Power"


----------



## b20 (Oct 5, 2010)

*"To call to the kingdom", though it could be "you are called to the kingdom" too.*


----------

